# Audionowcast.



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

This is not mine, but its definately a favourite of mine.

Has post production guys, composers, audio engineers, reps, everyone and they're all professionals.


Definately should check it out.

http://nowcastnetwork.com/


----------



## Sandro Gomes (Jul 8, 2009)

Great find. It is not only a podcast, but it is a pro audio podcast, amazing :bigsmile:


----------



## Stone (Dec 30, 2009)

:T Great information there! They seem to cover quite the variety of topics all related to the industry. :T


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

wow great :T can't believe I never heard of that before...


----------

